# Can hens go broody in the winter?



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I've never thought of having the hens raise the babies. Is it to cold in the winter for the hens to sit and then raise the babies? It gets cold here but not too cold. 40 on average. Will they do this naturally?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It happens but is not naturally or normally the time of year they go broody. Like most birds, chickens reproduce their own in the early spring and into early summer when food sources are naturally abundant. 

There are breeds and conditions that could spur this hormonal change in the winter time, though it's rare, and the hen will keep the chicks warm very well without the aid of a heat lamp when temps are cold.


----------

